# Amore



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2009)

Ma l'amore cos'è?

Lo so che non è una domanda nuova.
L'amore dà emozioni, ma le dà anche rubare la maionese al supermercato (suppongo), è per dire che molte situazioni fanno provare emozioni che debbono essere definite.
L'amore dà emozioni diverse non solo sessuali, ma di esaltazione.
M
a l'amore è ben qualcosa che va oltre alle emozioni  
Mi sembra che troppo spesso si chiami amore la situazione in cui vediamo corrispondere alle nostre esigenze.
Questo è amore?

Poi si sa che si vorrebbe essere amati.
Ci si vorrebbe sentire sicuri, accettati, fiduciosi con un'altra persona.


E poi c'è il volere il bene dell'altra persona, meglio con noi, ma anche senza di noi.
Però è ben difficile individuare cosa sia il bene...


Ma in ogni caso ...Qual è la vostra idea di amore? Che sensazioni avete provato? E...per quanto tempo avete provato queste cose?


----------



## Old pincopallina (22 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'amore cos'è?
> 
> Lo so che non è una domanda nuova.
> L'amore dà emozioni, ma le dà anche rubare la maionese al supermercato (suppongo), è per dire che molte situazioni fanno provare emozioni che debbono essere definite.
> ...


per me è quello sopra evidenziato...
e l'ho provato solo per pochissimo tempo nella mia vita

tutto il resto è solo un riempire spazi vuoti quando non si ha niente di meglio da fare


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'amore cos'è?
> 
> Lo so che non è una domanda nuova.
> L'amore dà emozioni, ma le dà anche rubare la maionese al supermercato (suppongo), è per dire che molte situazioni fanno provare emozioni che debbono essere definite.
> ...


Amore (intendendo l'amore-passione) è quando sono davvero pienamente e perdutamente innamorato.
Tutto il resto per me ha un nome diverso.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

L'amore per me è quel sentimento che ti fa sentire completo accanto ad un'altra persona, con la voglia di vivere la vita e il futuro con lui che diventa un'esigenza.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2009)

*Persa*

Sarebbe uno stato di grazia che ha tuttavia sempre bisogno di conferme... se si ama liberamente ed in modo donativo può essere un paradiso, se si ama in vincoli (per ricevere) é una via di mezzo fra il limbo ed il purgatorio... poi capita ci sia l'opzione "stato di disgrazia". 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se vuoi la risposta romantica, é il primo pensiero quando ti svegli e l'ultimo quando ti addormenti...  e la qualità del pensiero dipende da quella dell'amore.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2009)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'amore cos'è?
> 
> Lo so che non è una domanda nuova.
> L'amore dà emozioni, ma le dà anche rubare la maionese al supermercato (suppongo), è per dire che molte situazioni fanno provare emozioni che debbono essere definite.
> ...





mi riservo di rispondere  perchè non ci riesco.

ora.

speriamo.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

anch'io non so rispondere.
Mi limito a quotare moltimodi perchè anch'io conosco solo quelle sensazioni che da' l'innamoramento ma che poi passa...
non so..


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

E se non passa?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E se non passa?


mai successo


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io non so rispondere.
> Mi limito a quotare moltimodi perchè anch'io conosco solo quelle sensazioni che da' l'innamoramento *ma che poi passa*...
> non so..


eh si... e non è più amore, allora. Lo posso chiamare affetto, voler bene, dipendenza, dedizione, convenienza, abitudine, condivisione... tante parole che spiegano perchè tante volte si resta assieme lo stesso. Tutti validi motivi.
Ma non è più amore, IMHO.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'amore per me è quel sentimento che ti fa sentire completo accanto ad un'altra persona, con la voglia di vivere la vita e il futuro con lui che diventa un'esigenza.


e, oltre che un'esigenza, diventa anche un'onore vivere accanto a questa persona.
Lo dico sempre a mia moglie

" la mia vita, passata lontano da te, sarebbe una vita inutile, si, certo, farei tutte le cose che faccio adesso, potrei anche essere soddisfatto, potrei anche essere felice, ma la sensazione che ne avrei è che sarebbe una vita inutile se fosse una vita non vissuta al tuo fianco. "


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

L'amore è sentirsi felici. felici che esista una persona così.
L'amore è pensarlo/a come prima ed ultima cosa, ogni giorno... e sentire la sua presenza in ogni cosa.
L'amore è quando ti sale un sorriso, per niente in particolare.
L'amore è sentirsi amati e non curarsene perchè si è impegnati a far sentire amato/a l'altro. 
L'amore è scoprire che esiste qualcuno come tu lo sognavi e sorprenderti di accettare i suoi difetti come i migliori pregi.
L'amore è desiderare di passare la vita con lui.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e, oltre che un'esigenza, diventa anche un'onore vivere accanto a questa persona.
> Lo dico sempre a mia moglie
> 
> " la mia vita, passata lontano da te, sarebbe una vita inutile, si, certo, farei tutte le cose che faccio adesso, potrei anche essere soddisfatto, potrei anche essere felice, ma la sensazione che ne avrei è che sarebbe una vita inutile se fosse una vita non vissuta al tuo fianco. "


 
e come concilii questo bel momento con il...tradire con una ragazza giovane?


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2009)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> L'amore è sentirsi felici. felici che esista una persona così.
> L'amore è pensarlo/a come prima ed ultima cosa, ogni giorno... e sentire la sua presenza in ogni cosa.
> L'amore è quando ti sale un sorriso, per niente in particolare.
> L'amore è sentirsi amati e non curarsene perchè si è impegnati a far sentire amato/a l'altro.
> ...


Insomma.... sei proprio in "stato di grazia"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Auguroni
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

Grande, e il lato in ombra dell'amore? Quando queste cose creano solo sofferenza?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma.... sei proprio in "stato di grazia"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






































Verena67 ha detto:


> Grande, e il lato in ombra dell'amore? Quando queste cose creano solo sofferenza?


 non lo so.... si ama anche quando non si è amati.... ma se ti spezzano il cuore come puoi ancora amare? quando finisce l'amore e inizia l'ossessione? Quando smette di diventare sentimento ed è rimpianto? 
Si ama una persona per come è, e questo non smette mai, ma si ama anche per come ci fa sentire e quello cambia!! 
Poi io parlo di innamoramento, amore all'inzio... ben sapendo che tanti entusiasmi che ho decritto sfumano, ma sono sostituiti da cose concrete, come dice la mia firma...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

A volte Grande temo resti amore, solo non corrisposto, o non realizzato.
E te lo dice una che non si è mai spesa troppo nella passione.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e come concilii questo bel momento con il...tradire con una ragazza giovane?


è da quando sono entrato quì che lo dico, non hai letto cosa ho scritto ?
io ne sono già nauseato dallo scriverlo.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma.... sei proprio in "stato di grazia"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grande , non te la prendere, prendo spunto, ma non parlo di te.

è in stato di immaturità ( detto senza offesa ma riferito alla sua età )

_L'amore è sentirsi felici. felici che esista una persona così._
_L'amore è pensarlo/a come prima ed ultima cosa, ogni giorno... e sentire la sua presenza in ogni cosa.
_
_questo significa che metto la mia felicità nelle mani di un'altra persona, questo non è un amore " sano " è un " amore dipendente " ._

_
L'amore è scoprire che esiste qualcuno come tu lo sognavi e sorprenderti di accettare i suoi difetti come i migliori pregi.
_

_se uno dei diffeti di questo " qualcuno " fosse l'essere infedele non lo accetterebbe, lo lascerebbe e quindi l'amore provato per questo " qualcuno " non è un amore " sano "._


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Marzo 2009)

L'amore di coppia per me è sinergia, complicità, pacificazione delle paure istintuali, appagamento del desiderio, calore, condivisione totale, rispetto reciproco unione totale di due individui che diventano uno solo, forza.
L'Amore, quello con la A maiuscola, è tutt'altra cosa, perchè nulla ha a che vedere con l'istinto, il desiderio, la paura, la forza. Anzi.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è da quando sono entrato quì che lo dico, non hai letto cosa ho scritto ?
> io ne sono già nauseato dallo scriverlo.


 
tu non mi dici COME, tu dici CHE concili. Sono due cose diverse.

Io NON concilio, e ho detto piu' volte PERCHE'.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Grande , non te la prendere, prendo spunto, ma non parlo di te.
> 
> è in stato di immaturità ( detto senza offesa ma riferito alla sua età )
> 
> ...


mi piacerebbe chiarire che 
1- non me la prendo, ma non solo ora, intendo mai! sono talmente felice, in questo periodo, che figurati se mi faccio il sangue amaro per te!
2- non sono così' giovane, sai? molte donne alla mia età lavorano da anni e hanno famiglie, figli.... mia madre alla mia età era incinta di mia sorella (io ero già nata, avevo 2 anni), lavorava da 4 anni ed era sposata da 5... cosa definisce una 'giovane età'? le esperienze? le cose che si vivono in quel momento? bà!
Infine commento il tuo post.

Parli di affidarsi. Sì, affidarsi mettersi nelle mani di qualcuno, è un amore immaturo, dipendente.
Ma quello che descrivo io non ha queste caratteristiche. Perchè se ami qualcuno per come è (ringraziando che esista qualcuno così) vuol dire che hai anche capito com'è quella persona, che sei entrato in contatto con lui, non ti basi solo su delle emozioni fallaci! 
E questo, solo questo, è un amore sano! Un amore che si affida a colui di cui sai di poterti fidare. Se poi dovesse deluderti... vuol dire che non era amore? Vuol dire, probabilmente, che amavi qualcuno che non esisteva, questo è molto triste. L'immagine di colui che amiamo è come un quadro infinito cui si aggiungono dettagli ogni giorno. A volte scene vere e proprie, altri solo tratti di colore e chiaroscuri. Può capitare che alcune delle cose che aggiungiamo su quella tela ci allontanino dalla persona oppure non ci piacciano. Può capitare poi che decidiamo di accettarle e andare avanti... E' il quadro che continuiamo a guardare e non il singolo dettaglio aggiunto in quel momento. Questo è l'amore.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Grande , non te la prendere, prendo spunto, ma non parlo di te.
> 
> è in stato di immaturità ( detto senza offesa ma* riferito alla sua età* )


 
A) Grande è una DONNA non una ragazzina (non ha 16 anni, ed è pienamente indipendente in tutto e per tutto!)

B) L'amore richiede una SANA CODIPENDENZA: se non ci si lega abbastanza per stare vicini emotivamente, che amore è?! Non porta a nulla, se non alla coabitazione di due estranei!

C)L'amore che rifiuta l'infedeltà non è immaturo, è rispetto di SE' prima che dell'altro. Poi uno puo' anche PERDONARE, ma diventa una scelta consapevole, non qualcosa che il traditore debba aspettarsi "Ehy senno' non mi ami in modo naturo!"


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe chiarire che
> 1- non me la prendo, ma non solo ora, intendo mai! sono talmente felice, in questo periodo, che figurati se mi faccio il sangue amaro per te!
> 2- non sono così' giovane, sai? molte donne alla mia età lavorano da anni e hanno famiglie, figli.... mia madre alla mia età era incinta di mia sorella (io ero già nata, avevo 2 anni), lavorava da 4 anni ed era sposata da 5... cosa definisce una 'giovane età'? le esperienze? le cose che si vivono in quel momento? bà!
> Infine commento il tuo post.
> ...








  quanto sei bella!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E* questo, solo questo, è un amore sano*! Un amore che si affida a colui di cui sai di poterti fidare. Se poi dovesse deluderti... vuol dire che non era amore? *Vuol dire, probabilmente, che amavi qualcuno che non esisteva, questo è molto triste.* L'immagine di colui che amiamo è* come un quadro infinito cui si aggiungono dettagli ogni giorno.* A volte scene vere e proprie, altri solo tratti di colore e chiaroscuri. Può capitare che alcune delle cose che aggiungiamo su quella tela ci allontanino dalla persona oppure non ci piacciano. Può capitare poi che decidiamo di accettarle e andare avanti... E' il quadro che continuiamo a guardare e non il singolo dettaglio aggiunto in quel momento. Questo è l'amore.


è esattamente così! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









L'amore sano è quello che si mette in gioco al 150 %.  A volte ami una persona, ma semplicemente non puoi averla. Pazienza.

Non è per questo meno amore, anche se poi ci si allontana.


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Grande , non te la prendere, prendo spunto, ma non parlo di te.
> 
> è in stato di immaturità ( detto senza offesa ma riferito alla sua età )
> 
> ...


Prendo spunto anch'io, in generale.. dubito che amare qualcuno che ci tradisce continuamente sia "sano", "dipendenza" è continuare a re-stare con qualcuno che ci provoca continuamente dolore, senza riuscire a staccarsene.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

Esatto anche qui!!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanto sei bella!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A) Grande è una DONNA non una ragazzina (non ha 16 anni, ed è pienamente indipendente in tutto e per tutto!)
> 
> B) L'amore richiede una SANA CODIPENDENZA: se non ci si lega abbastanza per stare vicini emotivamente, che amore è?! Non porta a nulla, se non alla coabitazione di due estranei!
> 
> C)L'amore che rifiuta l'infedeltà non è immaturo, è rispetto di SE' prima che dell'altro. Poi uno puo' anche PERDONARE, ma diventa una scelta consapevole, non qualcosa che il traditore debba aspettarsi "Ehy senno' non mi ami in modo naturo!"
























  ribadiamo, và!


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tu non mi dici COME, tu dici CHE concili. Sono due cose diverse.
> 
> Io NON concilio, e ho detto piu' volte PERCHE'.


l'ho detto più volte ed in diverse modalità espressive.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> Grande , non te la prendere, prendo spunto, ma non parlo di te.
> 
> è in stato di immaturità ( detto senza offesa ma riferito alla sua età )
> 
> ...


 
Sofista...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Grande , non te la prendere, prendo spunto, ma non parlo di te.
> 
> è in stato di immaturità ( detto senza offesa ma riferito alla sua età )
> 
> ...


_questo significa che metto la mia felicità nelle mani di un'altra persona, questo non è un amore " sano " è un " amore dipendente " ._

_se uno dei diffeti di questo " qualcuno " fosse l'essere infedele non lo accetterebbe, lo lascerebbe e quindi l'amore provato per questo " qualcuno " non è un amore " sano _

Non capisco cosa intendi... ma se sei innamorato davvero di una donna, è normale mettersi nelle mani di questa persona. L'amore presuppone un abbandonarsi all'altro, una "dimenticanza" del proprio Io.
A me quello di Grande sembra, per come lo esprime, un amore sano e pieno. I tuoi distinguo invece, mi lasciano molto perplesso.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A) Grande è una DONNA non una ragazzina (non ha 16 anni, ed è pienamente indipendente in tutto e per tutto!)
> 
> B) L'amore richiede una SANA CODIPENDENZA: se non ci si lega abbastanza per stare vicini emotivamente, che amore è?! Non porta a nulla, se non alla coabitazione di due estranei!
> 
> C)L'amore che rifiuta l'infedeltà non è immaturo, è rispetto di SE' prima che dell'altro. Poi uno puo' anche PERDONARE, ma diventa una scelta consapevole, non qualcosa che il traditore debba aspettarsi "Ehy senno' non mi ami in modo naturo!"


ogni età ha la sua maturità.

a 16 anni si è vissuto più di una persona di 10 
a 28 si è vissuto più di una persona di 16
a 40 si è vissuto più di una persona di 28 

si può essere " donna " ( anzi, si è ) sia a 16, a 28, a 40 

in quanto al rsto del post, non mi ci metto 

riesco a malapena a tener testa ad una donna per volta  sia dal punto di vista sessuale che verbale. 
due donne che si uniscono nella " battaglia " mi sconfiggono di certo


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sofista...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ha maggior facilità nel risconscere nell' " altro " la natura che più ci assomiglia.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi... ma se sei innamorato davvero di una donna, è normale mettersi nelle mani di questa persona. L'amore presuppone un abbandonarsi all'altro, una "dimenticanza" del proprio Io.
> A me quello di Grande sembra, per come lo esprime, un amore sano e pieno. I tuoi distinguo invece, mi lasciano molto perplesso.


la " normalità " non è indice di " sanità "

persone più intelligenti, colte, e brave nell'esposizione, hanno spiegato per bene queste cose, se hai tempo e voglia, puoi approfondire l'argomento con letture cartacee. 
il discorso è troppo lungo da fare qui, perdonami.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> si ha maggior facilità nel risconscere nell' " altro " la natura che più ci assomiglia.


Similia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## brugola (23 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non capisco cosa intendi... ma se sei innamorato davvero di una donna, è normale mettersi nelle mani di questa persona. L'amore presuppone un abbandonarsi all'altro, una "dimenticanza" del proprio Io*.
> A me quello di Grande sembra, per come lo esprime, un amore sano e pieno. I tuoi distinguo invece, mi lasciano molto perplesso.


non vorrei fare la lapidaria, ma chi non la pensa così difficilmente secondo me è innamorato.
chi mette in conto, chi prevede mosse, strategie, chi non si affida come un bambino all'amore non è innamorato.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Similia....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Prendo spunto anch'io, in generale.. dubito che amare qualcuno che ci tradisce continuamente sia "sano", "dipendenza" è continuare a re-stare con qualcuno che ci provoca continuamente dolore, senza riuscire a staccarsene.


lo dubito anche io.


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi... ma se sei innamorato davvero di una donna, è normale mettersi nelle mani di questa persona. L'amore presuppone un *abbandonarsi* all'altro, una "dimenticanza" del proprio Io.
> A me quello di Grande sembra, per come lo esprime, un amore sano e pieno. I tuoi distinguo invece, mi lasciano molto perplesso.


anche secondo me abbandonarsi, affidarsi costituisce la base fondamentale dell'innamoramento e trovo che sia molto diverso dal "parassitare" l'altro per la propria felicità.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non vorrei fare la lapidaria, ma chi non la pensa così difficilmente secondo me è innamorato.
> chi mette in conto, chi prevede mosse, strategie, chi non si affida come un bambino all'amore non è innamorato.


 
concordo anch'io. Era quell'"ineluttabilità" di cui parlavo. Quando io ho iniziato la mia storia d'amore, ho pensato che era una cazzata? Si, l'ho pensato. E lo era.

Ma ero innamorata, e se non l'avessi fatto, tanto valeva chiudermi in una bara già ora e farmi sotterrare.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'ho detto più volte ed in diverse modalità espressive.


 
ti dico cosa ho dedotto io: tu hai una piacevole relazione sessuale e emozionale con una donna piu' giovane, anch'ella sposata (abbozzo un'ipotesi: lei ancora NON HA FIGLI e quindi si sta godendo la trasgressione pre - maternità, il giorno che partirà il file .exe "*figli*", tu verrai gettato via da parte come una vecchia bambola, a meno che non sia una cretina, e non credo lo sia).

Non è amore per nessuno dei due, ne uscirete fuori serenamente. Tu potresti cercare altrove in futuro, ma prevedo per te una serena vecchiaia in famiglia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Newsflash: tutto questo con l'amore non ha niente a che fare


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ti dico cosa ho dedotto io: tu hai una piacevole relazione sessuale e emozionale con una donna piu' giovane, anch'ella sposata (abbozzo un'ipotesi: lei ancora NON HA FIGLI e quindi si sta godendo la trasgressione pre - maternità, il giorno che partirà il file .exe "*figli*", tu verrai gettato via da parte come una vecchia bambola, a meno che non sia una cretina, e non credo lo sia).
> 
> Non è amore per nessuno dei due, ne uscirete fuori serenamente. Tu potresti cercare altrove in futuro, ma prevedo per te una serena vecchiaia in famiglia
> 
> ...


hai dedotto poco e male, ma non fa nulla. Sapere " di me " non è importante per poter parlare su questo forum. 
Come ho detto, si può parlare di un " argomento " senza per questo raccontare le proprie esperienze e la propria vita.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lei ancora NON HA FIGLI e quindi si sta godendo la trasgressione pre - maternità, il giorno che partirà il file .exe "*figli*", tu verrai gettato via da parte come una vecchia bambola, a meno che non sia una cretina, e non credo lo sia).
> 
> ma prevedo per te una serena vecchiaia in famiglia
> 
> ...


ok, dai, ti dico due cosette, ( ma che rimangano fra di noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
ha un figlio e non ne vuole altri.
non è una trasgressione ma una necessità.
non è una cretina, tutt'altro.

si, anche io prevedo per me una vecchiaia in famiglia ( con qualche uscita serale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

eh, si, si vede che non leggi cosa scrivo, ma probabilmente la colpa è mia, sono io che mi esprimo male.


----------



## brugola (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok, dai, ti dico due cosette, ( ma che rimangano fra di noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che cosa?
avere rapporti con un altro uomo?
mi spieghi?


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che cosa?
> avere rapporti con un altro uomo?
> mi spieghi?[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> hai dedotto poco e male, *ma non fa nulla. Sapere " di me " non è importante per poter parlare su questo forum.
> Come ho detto, si può parlare di un " argomento " senza per questo raccontare le proprie esperienze e la propria vita.*





oscar ha detto:


> *ok, dai, ti dico due cosette, ( ma che rimangano fra di noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non ce la facevi proprio a non lodarti e imbrodarti eh??


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Marzo 2009)

*mah..*

a me sembra che la tesi di Oscar sia che laddove non c'è capacità di piena accettazione dell'altro, non c'è neanche amore.
Quindi mi sembra che imputi in generale alle mogli/mariti traditi un'incapacità di amare ed accettare il coniuge traditore per come è e di volerlo far rientrare nelle proprie coordinate, da qui il sotterfugio, la bugia, il tradimento. Se mi ami lasciami libero (anche di andare con altri). 

Penso che questo tipo di amore ed accettazione preveda una capacità di sacrificio dell'amor proprio che forse non è neanche più appannaggio dell'amore materno e personalmente non lo reputo un "male". Io ti posso amare e ti posso anche accettare dolorosamente per come _non_ sei, posso compiere il mio lutto per come ho creduto che fossi ma ciò mi può far prendere coscienza che non voglio vivere con te che mi tratti così, che anch'io ho necessità di essere amato in modo diverso. Può essere facile concludere che questo allora non era amore.. che il non essere riusciti a capire l'essenza di chi ci stava vicino non è amore ma può essere disgiunta la capacità di amare dalla persona sulla quale essa viene riversata?


----------



## lale75 (23 Marzo 2009)

Per me l'amore è sentirsi completi solo con l'altra persona, non riuscire a concepire una vita senza l'altro. Purtroppo temo non sia una condizione eterna


----------



## lale75 (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Grande , non te la prendere, prendo spunto, ma non parlo di te.
> 
> è in stato di immaturità ( detto senza offesa ma riferito alla sua età )
> 
> ...


 


Se stai bene anche da solo, se la presenza dell'altro nella tua vita non cambia nulla allora che amore è? L'amore "insano", "dipendente" come lo chiami tu, è quando vivi la tua vita in funzione dell'altro e ti dimentichi di te stesso, di ciò che vuoi. Ma esiste anche una forma di dipendenza sana; come diceva Verena è il sentirsi completi solo con l'altro


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se stai bene anche da solo, se la presenza dell'altro nella tua vita non cambia nulla allora che amore è? L'amore "insano", "dipendente" come lo chiami tu, è quando vivi la tua vita in funzione dell'altro e ti dimentichi di te stesso, di ciò che vuoi. Ma esiste anche una forma di dipendenza sana; come diceva Verena è il sentirsi completi solo con l'altro


infatti per me è proprio così, condivido il pensiero di Verena ( in questo caso ). Riporto qui quello che ho detto qualche post più sopra :

===========================================
Lo dico sempre a mia moglie

" la mia vita, passata lontano da te, sarebbe una vita inutile, si, certo, farei tutte le cose che faccio adesso, potrei anche essere soddisfatto, potrei anche essere felice, ma la sensazione che ne avrei è che sarebbe una vita inutile se fosse una vita non vissuta al tuo fianco. " 

===========================================


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ce la facevi proprio a non lodarti e imbrodarti eh??


eh, si, a volte, pur di farlo racconto anche delle bugie a me stesso, è più forte di me, lo ammetto.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si, a volte, pur di farlo racconto anche delle bugie a me stesso, è più forte di me, lo ammetto.


sai oscar, inizi ad essere piuttosto prevedibile....
peccato perchè così perdi originalità


----------



## Old oscar (23 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai oscar, inizi ad essere piuttosto prevedibile....
> peccato perchè così perdi originalità


 non ci tengo a essere originale, credimi.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si, a volte, pur di farlo racconto anche delle bugie a me stesso, è più forte di me, lo ammetto.


----------



## brugola (23 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Lo dico sempre a mia moglie
> 
> " la mia vita, passata lontano da te, sarebbe una vita inutile, si, certo, farei tutte le cose che faccio adesso, *potrei anche essere soddisfatto*, *potrei anche essere felice,* ma la sensazione che ne avrei è che sarebbe una vita inutile se fosse una vita non vissuta al tuo fianco. "


quindi menti.
sai benissimo che non potresti essere soddisfatto e felice senza la tua "doppia vita"


----------



## lale75 (23 Marzo 2009)

Scusa Oscar, ti faccio una domanda idiota: tua moglie sa del tradimento?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Scusa Oscar, ti faccio una domanda idiota: tua moglie sa del tradimento?


 cara, perchè farla soffrire se questo tradimento porta solo beneficio, dando a lui soddisfazione e a lei un marito soddisfatto? PErchè renderla consapevole, la moglie, e darle un dolore così profondo? (e poi lei potrebbe chiedere di fare altrettanto, per equilibrio di coppia, e intendi che non sta bene, no?!!?!?)


----------



## lale75 (23 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cara, perchè farla soffrire se questo tradimento porta solo beneficio, dando a lui soddisfazione e a lei un marito soddisfatto? PErchè renderla consapevole, la moglie, e darle un dolore così profondo? (e poi lei potrebbe chiedere di fare altrettanto, per equilibrio di coppia, e intendi che non sta bene, no?!!?!?)


 
L' amore è anche esclusività. Forse mi sbaglierò ma non riesco a vedere amore in chi tradisce; secondo me è uno dei tenti modi di raccontarsela, di giustificarsi. Se sei così convinto che la tua storia clandestina faccia tanto bene al tuo matrimonio allora perchè non dirlo al tuo partner e renderlo partecipe di cotanto gesto d'amore?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> L' amore è anche esclusività. Forse mi sbaglierò ma non riesco a vedere amore in chi tradisce; secondo me è uno dei tenti modi di raccontarsela, di giustificarsi. Se sei così convinto che la tua storia clandestina faccia tanto bene al tuo matrimonio allora perchè non dirlo al tuo partner e renderlo partecipe di cotanto gesto d'amore?




















  ma hai visto chi stai quotando?!?!?
IRONIZZAVO!


----------



## lale75 (23 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma hai visto chi stai quotando?!?!?
> IRONIZZAVO!


 
Scusa, avevo capito che eri ironica, ti ho quotato per riagganciarmi al tuo discorso!


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la " normalità " non è indice di " sanità "
> 
> *persone più intelligenti, colte, e brave nell'esposizione, hanno spiegato per bene queste cose, se hai tempo e voglia, puoi approfondire l'argomento con letture cartacee. *
> il discorso è troppo lungo da fare qui, perdonami.


Nei libri trovi tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ci sono testi che danno ragione a te, ed altri che sostengono ciò che io dico. Quindi citarli come supporto definitivo alle proprie opinioni, è alquanto ingenuo... e perdonami tu. 

p.s.: normalità non è indice di sanità, è vero. Però dovresti spiegarmi cosa ci sia di anormale nel farsi l'amante.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nei libri trovi tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ci sono testi che danno ragione a te, ed altri che sostengono ciò che io dico. Quindi citarli come supporto definitivo alle proprie opinioni, è alquanto ingenuo... e perdonami tu.
> 
> p.s.: normalità non è indice di sanità, è vero. Però dovresti spiegarmi cosa ci sia *di anormale nel farsi l'amante*.


e il coraggio per farsela , dove me lo metti?? mica cotiche


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e il coraggio per farsela , dove me lo metti?? mica cotiche


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si... e non è più amore, allora. Lo posso chiamare affetto, voler bene, dipendenza, dedizione, convenienza, abitudine, condivisione... tante parole che spiegano perchè tante volte si resta assieme lo stesso. Tutti validi motivi.
> Ma non è più amore, IMHO.


 per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce "l'innamoramento".dopo l'esaltazione , se esiste davvero il sentimento vero...si comincia a fare sul serio


----------



## Verena67 (24 Marzo 2009)

Gentile Signora Minerva, concordo. E per fare sul serio ci vogliono IMPEGNO ed ESCLUSIVITA' (come dicevo nel thread di Wired), ecco perché gli adulteri e i tradimenti sono condannati in partenza!


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

nell'innamoramento contano i sensi e quello che credi di vedere nell'altro che non conosci ....nell'amore ami con cognizione di causa .


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nei libri trovi tutto e il contrario di tutto. Ci sono testi che danno ragione a te, ed altri che sostengono ciò che io dico. Quindi citarli come supporto definitivo alle proprie opinioni, è alquanto ingenuo... e perdonami tu.
> 
> p.s.: normalità non è indice di sanità, è vero. Però dovresti spiegarmi cosa ci sia di anormale nel farsi l'amante.


certamente, ci sono tante scuole di pensiero, non intendevo citare libri per avere supporto alle mie opinioni, figurati... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





era per dirti che altri, meglio di me, possono spiegarti il punto di vista a cui io mi accomuno.

non c'è nulla di anormale nel farsi un'amante, e non c'è neppure nel non farsela.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce "l'innamoramento".dopo l'esaltazione , se esiste davvero il sentimento vero...si comincia a fare sul serio


 Lo so, per ognuno di noi è diverso. Per me, se finisce l'innamoramento, non è più amore.
E' tutta quella serie di cose che ho descritto, e che possono degnamente tenere una coppia assieme anche per tutta una vita.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nell'innamoramento contano i sensi e quello che credi di vedere nell'altro che non conosci ....*nell'amore ami con cognizione di causa* .


 Questa frase per me non ha alcun senso... amare con cognizione di causa è una specie di ossimoro.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certamente, ci sono tante scuole di pensiero, *non intendevo citare libri per avere supporto alle mie opinioni, figurati...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allora avevo capito male io, scusami!


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce "l'innamoramento".dopo l'esaltazione , se esiste davvero il sentimento vero...si comincia a fare sul serio


 
la vedo anche io come te.


----------



## Old oscar (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito male io, scusami!


non c'è bisogno di scuse, daiii, forse mi ero spiegato male io, succede...


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa frase per me non ha alcun senso... amare con cognizione di causa è una specie di *ossimoro*.


addirittura.
voglio dire che ami quell'uomo  o quella donna nella loro intimo essere ;
senza la conoscenza  mi riesce incomprensibile pensare a qualcosa di grande.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce "l'innamoramento".dopo l'esaltazione , se esiste davvero il sentimento vero...si comincia a fare sul serio


la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> addirittura.
> voglio dire che ami quell'uomo o quella donna nella loro intimo essere ;
> senza la conoscenza mi riesce incomprensibile pensare a qualcosa di grande.


 Forse non ho compreso il tuo vero significato di "cognizione di causa".
L'innamoramento vero, non ha bisogni di grandi conoscenze, a mio modo di vedere. Anzi, forse ne è nemico. 
Poi certo, resta il fatto che avendo una visione di Amore così diversa, è difficile comprendersi, ed in particolar modo dialogando così.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse non ho compreso il tuo vero significato di "cognizione di causa".
> *L'innamoramento vero, non ha bisogni di grandi conoscenze*, a mio modo di vedere. Anzi, forse ne è nemico.
> Poi certo, resta il fatto che avendo una visione di Amore così diversa, è difficile comprendersi, ed in particolar modo dialogando così.


 l'innamoramento no, l'amore sì.
come si può amare chi non si conosce?
c'è un'attrazione squisitamente fisica esaltata da sentimenti "autoimmuni" e romanticismi senza basi effettive.
tutto bellissimo ma...
se penso alla passione vissuta all'inzio del rapporto con il mio uomo sicuramente posso pensare fosse esaltante ..ma era *un* uomo che mi piaceva..ora è *lui.*


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *l'innamoramento no, l'amore sì.*
> come si può amare chi non si conosce?
> c'è un'attrazione squisitamente fisica esaltata da sentimenti "autoimmuni" e romanticismi senza basi effettive.
> tutto bellissimo ma...
> se penso alla passione vissuta all'inzio del rapporto con il mio uomo sicuramente posso pensare fosse esaltante ..ma era un uomo che mi piaceva..ora è lui*.*


 Per me coincidono... se non sono più innamorato di una donna, che significato avrebbe dire di amarla? La amo solo fino a quando ne sono davvero innamorato.
Non c'è proprio niente di romantico in questo, anzi. A me sembra che la tua sia una visione molto più romantica e meno realistica.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per me coincidono... se non sono più innamorato di una donna, che significato avrebbe dire di amarla? La amo solo fino a quando ne sono davvero innamorato.
> Non c'è proprio niente di romantico in questo, anzi. A me sembra che la tua sia una visione molto più romantica e meno realistica.


tu sei innamorato di una donna i primi tempi che la conosci, che la frequenti, che la scopri.
poi passata la fase di innamoramento, le famose farfalle nello stomaco, il sentimento si può trasformare  in quello che io personalmente considero una cosa più seria e che chiamo amore.
Puoi sentirti  innamorato di una bellissima  ragazza e poi conoscendola meglio e frequentandola scopri che è cretina come una campana e l'attrattiva magari si spegne.
secondo me l'amore viene dopo l'innamoramento


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per me coincidono... *se non sono più innamorato di una donna, che significato avrebbe dire di amarla*? La amo solo fino a quando ne sono davvero innamorato.
> Non c'è proprio niente di romantico in questo, anzi. A me sembra che la tua sia una visione molto più romantica e meno realistica.


 allora non ci siamo intesi su questo: ci sono due fasi che sono quelle dell'innamoramento passionale e quella che introduce al rapporto di lunga durata e al progetto di vita .
passata la prima può attenuarsi la passione ma non è che non sei più innamorato.anzi, per me cominci ad innamorarti veramente perché giorno per giorno penetri nella sua anima.
cosa che prima non succedeva rimanendo tutto nella superficie dei sensi.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei innamorato di una donna i primi tempi che la conosci, che la frequenti, che la scopri.
> *poi passata la fase di innamoramento*, le famose farfalle nello stomaco, il sentimento si può trasformare in quello che io personalmente considero una cosa più seria e che chiamo amore.
> Puoi sentirti innamorato di una bellissima ragazza e poi conoscendola meglio e frequentandola scopri che è cretina come una campana e l'attrattiva magari si spegne.
> secondo me l'amore viene dopo l'innamoramento


 Secondo me invece son tutte cose che ci raccontano e ci raccontiamo... ci sono coppie per le quali quella fase non passa mai, sono poche ma ci sono. E sono le uniche che si amano davvero per tutta la vita.
Il resto son altre cose, belle... importanti... ma non le chiamo amore.


----------



## Old tyubaz (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma l'amore cos'è?
> 
> Lo so che non è una domanda nuova.
> L'amore dà emozioni, ma le dà anche rubare la maionese al supermercato (suppongo), è per dire che molte situazioni fanno provare emozioni che debbono essere definite.
> ...


*Tutto meraviglioso....senza dubbio....solo che dura poco...pochisimo....e' tutta una fregatura di mamma natura per proseguire la sporca specie umana.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

tyubaz ha detto:


> *Tutto meraviglioso....senza dubbio....solo che dura poco...pochisimo....e' tutta una fregatura di mamma natura per proseguire la sporca specie umana....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Parla per te...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me invece son tutte cose che ci raccontano e ci raccontiamo... ci sono coppie per le quali quella fase non passa mai, sono poche ma ci sono. E sono le uniche che si amano davvero per tutta la vita.
> Il resto son altre cose, belle... importanti... ma non le chiamo amore.


Beh l'emozione più forte dell'innamoramento è data dall'incertezza è chiaro che quando ci si avvia a un progetto comune l'incertezza almeno si affievolisca, magari non fino al punto di sentirsi totalmente sicuri, ma in larga misura sì.
E questo comporta che quellla paryicolare emozione si esaurisca. Non credo che conoscere profondamente una persona e entrare in vera intimità sia incompatibile con quell'euforizzante spinta a che spinge l'uno verso l'altro ...anzi.
Però magari non 24 h su 24... a salvaguardia del miocardio


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh l'emozione più forte dell'innamoramento è data dall'incertezza è chiaro che quando ci si avvia a un progetto comune l'incertezza almeno si affievolisca, magari non fino al punto di sentirsi totalmente sicuri, ma in larga misura sì.
> E questo comporta che quellla paryicolare emozione si esaurisca. *Non credo che conoscere profondamente una persona e entrare in vera intimità sia incompatibile con quell'euforizzante spinta a che spinge l'uno verso l'altro ...anzi.*
> Però magari non 24 h su 24... a salvaguardia del miocardio
















E questo per me è amore... può durare un mese, un anno o tutta la vita. Ma se l'innamoramento va via, tutto il resto è altra cosa, che mai e poi mai chiamerei amore.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E questo per me è amore... può durare un mese, un anno o tutta la vita. Ma se l'innamoramento va via, tutto il resto è altra cosa, che mai e poi mai chiamerei amore.


 .....guarda che persa non si è discostata da quello scritto da me e brugola...


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> .....guarda che persa non si è discostata da quello scritto da me e brugola...


*Non credo che conoscere profondamente una persona e entrare in vera intimità sia incompatibile con quell'euforizzante spinta a che spinge l'uno verso l'altro ...anzi.*
_Però magari non 24 h su 24... a salvaguardia del miocardio 
_
Io quell'euforizzante spinta che mette a dura prova le coronarie la chiamo innamoramento. 
Tu leggila come credi.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non credo che conoscere profondamente una persona e entrare in vera intimità sia incompatibile con quell'euforizzante spinta a che spinge l'uno verso l'altro ...anzi.*
> _Però magari non 24 h su 24... a salvaguardia del miocardio _
> 
> Io quell'euforizzante spinta che mette a dura prova le coronarie la chiamo innamoramento.
> *Tu leggila come credi*.


 puoi scommetterci le mutandine


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce "l'innamoramento".dopo l'esaltazione , se esiste davvero il sentimento vero...si comincia a fare sul serio*


 mi permetta


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse non ho compreso il tuo vero significato di "cognizione di causa".
> L'innamoramento vero, non ha bisogni di grandi conoscenze, a mio modo di vedere. Anzi, forse ne è nemico.
> Poi certo, resta il fatto che avendo una visione di Amore così diversa, è difficile comprendersi, ed in particolar modo dialogando così.


 L'innamoramento, per come lo intendi tu, è destinato a finire, sempre e comunque, con l'approfondirsi della conoscenza. E allora se non riconosci dignità a ciò che si sviluppa dopo, che io chiamo amore, e che partendo da quell'esaltazione conduce ad una quotidianità condivisa di miserie e gioie, di pannolini e bollette e giornate di primavera... cosa resta?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi permetta


Allora ora che sei innamorata non ami. Perchè se l'amore comincia quando finisce l'innamoramento, come asserisce min, la conseguenza logica è questa.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora ora che sei innamorata non ami. Perchè se l'amore comincia quando finisce l'innamoramento, come asserisce min, la conseguenza logica è questa.


 sto iniziando ad amarlo, man mano che lo conosco.... si spegne l'euforia del 'cosa mi metto stasera' (anche se per ora farfalle e batticuore sono a palla) e inizia quella del 'cosa ci riserverà il domani e l'oggi?'


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *sto iniziando ad amarlo*, man mano che lo conosco.... si spegne l'euforia del 'cosa mi metto stasera' (*anche se per ora farfalle e batticuore sono a palla*) e inizia quella del 'cosa ci riserverà il domani e l'oggi?'


 Grande senti, 1+1 fa 2 non 3... se senti farfalle e batticuore a palla, sei innamorata. Ma allora o non ti inchini alla frase di min, oppure se la condividi non puoi affermare di amarlo.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha scritto 
_*per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce "l'innamoramento".dopo l'esaltazione , se esiste davvero il sentimento vero...si comincia a fare sul serio*_
 per me significa che c'è una prima fase di innamoramento e di esaltazione... con farfalle e quant'altro.... questa è una fase destinata lentamente a morire, cui subentra (pian piano, per gradi) l'amore. L'amore è un sentimento che 'fa sul serio', è costruzione, progetti, si passa dal conoscersi al costruire insieme. Nel farlo si perde l'esaltazione a favore dell'entusiasmo e l'innamoramento DIVENTA amore (non muore, ma si trasforma).
Oggi sono innamorata... e sento che il mio innamoramento si sta trasformando in amore.
Non so se sono stata coerente con quello che Minerva intendeva, io l'ho letta così...


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora ora che sei innamorata non ami. Perchè se l'amore comincia quando finisce l'innamoramento, come asserisce min, la conseguenza logica è questa.


 ah no eh
merdolina passi,
omofoba bon,
rompicoglioni può essere 
ma non ti permettere di chiamarmi min


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah no eh
> merdolina passi,
> omofoba bon,
> rompicoglioni può essere
> ma non ti permettere di chiamarmi min





















min effettivamente non si può leggere


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

*Max...*



Minerva ha detto:


> ah no eh
> merdolina passi,
> omofoba bon,
> rompicoglioni può essere
> ma non ti permettere di chiamarmi min


_La mujer que yo más quiero en la sangre tiene hiel._
...vedi come sono complimentoso, quando una donna mi piace?


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Minerva ha scritto
> _*per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce "l'innamoramento".dopo l'esaltazione , se esiste davvero il sentimento vero...si comincia a fare sul serio*_
> per me significa che c'è una prima fase di innamoramento e di esaltazione... con farfalle e quant'altro.... questa è una fase destinata lentamente a morire, cui subentra (pian piano, per gradi) l'amore. L'amore è un sentimento che 'fa sul serio', è costruzione, progetti, si passa dal conoscersi al costruire insieme. Nel farlo si perde l'esaltazione a favore dell'entusiasmo e l'innamoramento DIVENTA amore (non muore, ma si trasforma).
> Oggi sono innamorata... e sento che il mio innamoramento si sta trasformando in amore.
> Non so se sono stata coerente con quello che Minerva intendeva, io l'ho letta così...


Minerva semplicemente asserisce che non possono coesistere... non c'è da interpretare una frase come: "per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce l'innamoramento."Quindi il suo pensiero è: o sei innamorato o ami.
Ora, darle ragione, vuol dire che sei necessariamente solo in uno dei due stadi... o sei innamorata di lui, o lo ami.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minerva semplicemente asserisce che non possono coesistere... non c'è da interpretare una frase come: "per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove per te finisce l'innamoramento."*Quindi il suo pensiero è: o sei innamorato o ami.*
> Ora, darle ragione, vuol dire che sei necessariamente solo in uno dei due stadi... o sei innamorata di lui, o lo ami.


no. quello che sosteniamo noi è che prima di diventare amore è innamoramento.
poi l'innamoramento si trasforma in amore.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no. quello che sosteniamo noi è che prima di diventare amore è innamoramento.
> poi l'innamoramento si trasforma in amore.


 La frase di Minerva è chiarissima.  Prima è innamoramento, poi amore. Per lei i due stadi non coincidono. Mai.
Non c'è interpretazione diversa.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La frase di Minerva è chiarissima.  Prima è innamoramento, poi amore. Per lei i due stadi non coincidono. Mai.
> Non c'è interpretazione diversa.


è quello che ha appena scritto brugola.
Se perdura uno è la conseguenza del primo


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La frase di Minerva è chiarissima. Prima è innamoramento, poi amore. Per lei i due stadi non coincidono. Mai.
> Non c'è interpretazione diversa.


 l'innamoramento si eleva ad amore.questo dico


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minerva semplicemente asserisce che non possono coesistere... non c'è da interpretare una frase come: "per me l'amore inizia esattamente dove *per te* finisce l'innamoramento."Quindi il suo pensiero è: o sei innamorato o ami.
> Ora, darle ragione, vuol dire che sei necessariamente solo in uno dei due stadi... o sei innamorata di lui, o lo ami.


 se non ci fosse quel 'per te' sarei d'accordo con la tua interpretazione.
Invece credo minerva intendesse parlare delle vostre due diverse visioni e non di una conseguenza senza soluzione di continuità fra innamoramento e amore...


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'innamoramento si eleva ad amore.questo dico


 Dirai anche questo. Ma non lo dici in quella frase. In quella dici ciò che ho evidenziato. E' evidente. Non farmela ripetere un'altra volta.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dirai anche questo. Ma non lo dici in quella frase. In quella dici ciò che ho evidenziato. E' evidente. Non farmela ripetere un'altra volta.


senti, fai una cosa: dimmi quello che devo dire e io lo dico


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, fai una cosa: dimmi quello che devo dire e io lo dico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dirai anche questo. Ma non lo dici in quella frase. In quella dici ciò che ho evidenziato. E' evidente. Non farmela ripetere un'altra volta.


In effetti da quella frase sembra che Min (mi fa troppo ridere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , pardon, Minerva non preveda la coesistenza contemporanea della fase costruttiva e della fase euforica "lo stato nascente" (e beccatevi Alberoni, tiè  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
Mentre per me e per te possono coesistere.
Io credo però anche che la la fase euforica segua un percorso a onda e che può avere momenti alti e momenti di piatta e possa ritornare ad avere fasi alte solo se si ha fiducia dell'importanza delle altri componenti affettive, progettuali, realizzative e di responsabilità.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

...il periodo iniziale è unico, irripetibile ed è destinato a finire


(ma in tutti i rapporti è così, anche un'amicizia all'inizio è più affascinante e poi si ridimensiona...)


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...il periodo iniziale è unico, irripetibile ed è destinato a finire
> 
> 
> (ma in tutti i rapporti è così, anche un'amicizia all'inizio è più affascinante *e poi si ridimensiona...)*


 casomai diventa veramente solida.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> casomai diventa veramente solida.



certo solida, ma avrà qualcosa in meno e non qualcosa in più...
le novità sono sempre più belle



(era bella quella minerva che avevi prima, di chi era?)


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certo solida, *ma avrà qualcosa in meno e non qualcosa in più...*
> le novità sono sempre più belle
> 
> 
> ...


dissento moltissimo!!
E' diverso, ma non è qualcosa in meno.
io personalmente preferisco meno farfalle e più certezze da un amore.
e cmq che cambi è normale, è naturale.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certo solida, ma avrà qualcosa in meno e non qualcosa in più...
> le novità sono sempre più belle
> 
> 
> ...


 quella era medusa del caravaggio.la prova di quanto le cose "antiche " siano assai preziose.
tiè


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dissento moltissimo!!
> E' diverso, ma non è qualcosa in meno.
> io personalmente preferisco meno farfalle e più certezze da un amore



...non voglio dire che è peggio, o che è meglio, è sicuramente diverso, e secondo me i periodi iniziali di ogni rapporto (in senso assoluto, anche con i figli) sono i più belli e i più pieni....


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella era medusa del caravaggio.la prova di quanto le cose "antiche " siano assai preziose.
> tiè



la medusa, sì...ho sbagliato




dipende da quali "cose" intendi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 alcune cose...antiche son da buttare


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non voglio dire che è peggio, o che è meglio, è sicuramente diverso, e secondo me i periodi iniziali di ogni rapporto (in senso assoluto, anche con i figli) *sono i più belli e i più pieni*....


non sono d'accordo.
l'armonia e l'intesa che riesci ad avere con un uomo con il quale fai da tempo  e continui un percorso d'amore insieme sono impareggiabili


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> l'armonia e l'intesa che riesci ad avere con un uomo con il quale fai da tempo e continui un percorso d'amore insieme sono impareggiabili


lasciamo questi miscredenti e scappiamo insieme brugoletta.
e passateci ringhio, per cortesia


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *lasciamo questi miscredenti e scappiamo insieme brugoletta.*
> e passateci ringhio, per cortesia


si, stiamo viscine viscine


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

*mah*

Si tratta di preferire (e aver vissuto) entrambi gli aspetti.
Io non do per scontato nulla.
Anzi credo che né il vero travolgimento dell'innamoramento e ancor più la vera intimità dell'amore  non siano esperienza di tutti anche perché dovrebbe essere ricambiato in ugual misura.
Mica tutti vincono alla lotteria...


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> l'armonia e l'intesa che riesci ad avere con un uomo con il quale fai da tempo  e continui un percorso d'amore insieme sono impareggiabili





Minerva ha detto:


> lasciamo questi miscredenti e scappiamo insieme brugoletta.
> e passateci ringhio, per cortesia



























non nego...ma resto dell'idea che il fascino iniziale sia unico e irripetibile


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> non nego...ma resto dell'idea che il fascino iniziale sia unico e irripetibile


 spesso lo è per gli immaturi.ma generalizzare è sempre sbagliato


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso lo è per gli immaturi.ma generalizzare è sempre sbagliato



infatti...e hai sprecato un'altra occasione per non farlo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

*pazienza*



Iago ha detto:


> infatti...e hai sprecato un'altra occasione per non farlo.


 me ne rimangono ancora 123.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non voglio dire che è peggio, o che è meglio, è sicuramente diverso, e secondo me i periodi iniziali di ogni rapporto (in senso assoluto, *anche con i figli*) sono i più belli e i più pieni....


Hai fatto, secondo me, un esempio azzeccato perché l'euforia, la sorpresa, l'incanto di un miracolo un figlio te lo dà da neonato, ma poi è un crescendo di conprensione che è altro, e perciò non paragonabile, ma non certo di inferiore qualità rispetto al rapporto iniziale che è' in effetti, molto più istintuale mentre dopo entra in gioco la razionalità, nel senso di comprensione e accettazione dell'altro da te.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne rimangono ancora 123.



...mi limiterò a quelle che indirizzerai a me...per il resto sbrigatela da sola


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...mi limiterò a quelle che indirizzerai a me...per il resto sbrigatela da sola


 è dura ma ce la farò


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai fatto, secondo me, un esempio azzeccato perché l'euforia, la sorpresa, l'incanto di un miracolo un figlio te lo dà da neonato, ma poi è un crescendo di conprensione che è altro, e perciò non paragonabile, ma non certo di inferiore qualità rispetto al rapporto iniziale che è' in effetti, molto più istintuale mentre dopo entra in gioco la razionalità, nel senso di comprensione e accettazione dell'altro da te.



...ho parlato di pienezza, di novità, di fascino della scoperta e della conoscenza...e sono cose che si perdono, se ne acquisiscono delle altre e tante altre, e non mi sogno minimamente di paragonare a livello qualitativo, invece qualcuno intende quel che vuole...


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai fatto, secondo me, un esempio azzeccato perché l'euforia, la sorpresa, l'incanto di un miracolo un figlio te lo dà da neonato, ma poi è un crescendo di conprensione che è altro, e perciò non paragonabile, ma non certo di inferiore qualità rispetto al rapporto iniziale che è' in effetti, molto più istintuale mentre dopo entra in gioco la razionalità, nel senso di comprensione e accettazione dell'altro da te.


è vero, è un esempio perfetto.
certo all'inizio la comprensione e l'accettazione sono più semplici.
Quando sei all'inizio ti sembra tutto perfetto, poi diventa più difficile ma anche più ..non so come dirlo, più .


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è dura ma ce la farò



preferisco sempre dirle le cose, anzichè covare...certo è importante la tempestività, 
magari la prossima volta se vuoi dirmi qualcosa di semi offensivo lo fai a viso aperto, invece di celarti dietro le generalizzazioni gratuite.


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero, è un esempio perfetto.
> certo all'inizio la comprensione e l'accettazione sono più semplici.
> Quando sei all'inizio ti sembra tutto perfetto, poi diventa più difficile ma anche più ..non so come dirlo, più .




















...anche se lo sai che non sarà per sempre così (non da stupidi insomma, altro che immaturi)


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...anche se lo sai che non sarà per sempre così (non da stupidi insomma, altro che immaturi)


bhè ti giuro che oggi, pur ricordando con dolcezza e tenerezza gli inizi preferisco i sentimenti di oggi


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> preferisco sempre dirle le cose, anzichè covare...certo è importante la tempestività,
> magari la prossima volta se vuoi dirmi qualcosa di semi offensivo lo fai a viso aperto, invece di celarti dietro le generalizzazioni gratuite.


 sono qui.mi pare che il mio viso sia aperto quanto il tuo...
quel che avevo da dire è scritto, altro direi proprio che non c'è.visto che non mi pare di avere niente da spartire.
au revoir


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè ti giuro che oggi, pur ricordando con dolcezza e tenerezza gli inizi preferisco i sentimenti di oggi



ma ti credo perfettamente, e oserei dire che è una fortuna che il periodo inziale è destinato a finire...perchè è una nostra valutazione al rialzo della realtà...


----------



## Iago (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono qui.mi pare che il mio viso sia aperto quanto il tuo...
> quel che avevo da dire è scritto, altro direi proprio che non c'è.visto che non mi pare di avere niente da spartire.
> au revoir



...non vedo il nesso, comunque cià.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> me ne rimangono ancora 123.
















non sprecarle


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *In effetti da quella frase sembra che Min (mi fa troppo ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' quello che cerco di dire da un paio di pagine!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Interessante la teoria "ondulatoria" dell'innamoramento...


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, fai una cosa: dimmi quello che devo dire e io lo dico


 Diciamo che dovresti almeno sostenere quello che affermi con tanta sicurezza...


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Diciamo che dovresti almeno sostenere quello che affermi con tanta sicurezza...


 non ce la posso fare ...dopo un paio di post me ne cala la voglia; sono una pessima utente da forum.
....e ora che ci penso ; guarda che omofobo è colui che è avverso agli omosessuali.


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare ...dopo un paio di post me ne cala la voglia; sono una pessima utente da forum.
> ....e ora che ci penso ; guarda che omofobo è colui che è avverso agli omosessuali.


 Non lo sapevo, pensavo fosse un termine generico... in ogni caso, sai che l'accezione che volevo dargli per commentare la tua "immagine" non era quella.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare ...dopo un paio di post me ne cala la voglia; sono una pessima utente da forum.
> ....e ora che ci penso ; guarda che omofobo è colui che è avverso agli omosessuali.


 Però se l'avessi detto io mi avrebbero scritto una decina di post dandomi della maestrina mentre a te consentono tutto...


----------

